# World Cup 360: Big White Lenses, Sony Smocks



## TexPhoto (Jun 20, 2014)

I got a kick out of the is 360 when I noticed 75% Canon, 20% Nikon, and everybody gets in an orange smock with a Sony tag.
http://tinyurl.com/phkmxhd
http://360photos.fifa.com/#!appvi=57A5C4DD0F863048A40A13A009DD899382DE&startscene=col_civ_2


----------

